# 1 South African Rand = 0.07388 American Dollar updated 07:18:00(GMT) 9/11/2016



## Yagya (9/11/16)

whoop!!! Now is a good time to order your goodies from overseas..
who is taking this opportunity??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

I was just thinking of starting a thread similar to this! How long will it drop for is the real question though! Do I wait till tomorrow to get a 10-1 rate, or will it be back to normal by then?! This is like horse-racing, it's a game for kings and others


----------



## blujeenz (9/11/16)

Yagya said:


> whoop!!! Now is a good time to order your goodies from overseas..
> who is taking this opportunity??


What opportunity? its 13.58 rand to the dollar.


----------



## Yagya (9/11/16)

Just saw that on the jse as well..
Hope it gets better for us


----------



## Anneries (9/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> its 13.58 rand to the dollar.



R13.48 so let it steep for a while, by tomorrow we might see if there is an opportunity or not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

Allow me to say this now. "Bollocks! "

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DanTheMan (16/11/16)

Eventhough America when through a dip SA will always keep this FA_CUP trophy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/11/16)

That exchange rate is The Donald effect. It was in the low 13's when Hillary was in the lead.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> That exchange rate is The Donald effect. It was in the low 13's when Hillary was in the lead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



I think you maybe left out the Gordham effect, our rand rollercoastered with all that van Rooyen/Nene nonsense and lately with the Gordham fraud NPA charges/ rogue unit saga.
Trump was still kissing babies heads during that era.


----------

